# Der Mugen 2 und ein X4 965 BE



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

Moin, 

seid Heute habe ich in meinem Rechner den Mugen2 von Scythe eingebaut. Als Case kommt ein Antec 902 V3 zum gebrauch. 
Für den Mugen habe ich mich entschieden, weil er so hoch gelobt wird. 
Allerdings, kann ich das wieder nicht bestätigen! Bei Prime geht die Temperatur auf 61° hoch. Im allg scheint die CPU Temperatur bei meinem Rechner / CPU seehr hoch zu sein. 
Der Arctic Cooling Freezer hat meinen CPU gar nicht geschafft zu kühlen. Bei Last dauerhaft 90°!
Der Boxed hat ihn bei Last auf 72° gedrückt, dann kam mein Mugen und der bringt nur diese 11° Gewinn?! ich hätte gedacht, das ich ihn bei Last vllt mal in Richtung 50° Bewegen kann? 

Woran könnten diese Probleme liegen? AirFlow ist denke ich vorhanden, habe meine Kabel extra Sauber neu verlegt. 

_Könnt ihr mir helfen? _

Noch erwähnenswert wäre, das mein X4 bei Last auf 3,6 gHz hochtaktet ... nur Gott weiss warum, ich habe nichts geändert! C3 Stepping, also 125 Watt TDP!

Edit: Ich lese überall, das der Mugen den X4 965 runterkühlt. Warum schafft er es bei mir nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2011)

Wie sind die Gehäuselüfter verbaut ( Luftrichtung ) und wo sitzt der CPU Lüfter am Kühler und in welche Richtung geht der Lüftstrom? Was sagt die Lüftersteuerung im Bios? Irgendwelche Einstellungen im Bios vorgenommen so das er auf 3,6 GHz anstatt auf 3,4 läuft, wobei die 200 MHz den Kohl bestimmt nicht fett machen.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht mal nachschauen wie viel Volt auf der CPU ist.
Wie viel Wärmeleitpaste hast du aufgetragen?


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

@ Doc Bakterius: Ist ein Antec 902 mit zwei 120mm Lüfter an der Front die Luft rein pusten. 1x 120mm hinten der luft raus pustet und einem 200mm oben der auch luft rauspustet. Der Lüfter vom Mugen sitzt so, das der richtung HDD Käfig zeigt. Also die Luft in die richtung, des Lüfters an der Rückwand pustet. 

@ExX: Momentan habe ich 30% Auslastung und eine Core Voltage von 1.416V Taktrate: 3684.4 MHz Multi: 17x


----------



## >ExX< (13. Januar 2011)

1.416V ist nen bisschen hoch für dieAuslastung oder?
mein 955er BE hat unter Last 1,3V


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

Sind diese 0.1V dieser Temperatur unterschied?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mal testen den Lüfter im Deckel zu deaktivieren zur Probe, um zu sehen ob er den Luftstrom vielleicht negativ beeinflußt


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Januar 2011)

Die Spannung ist definitiv zu hoch!
Habe meinen X3@X4 auf 3,4 Ghz mit 1,375 V laufen. Standard müsste 1,3 V sein.
Hast du vielleicht mal im Bios rumgespielt? Oder Vielleicht viel Nahe liegender in AMD Overdrive?
Vielleicht solltest du auch mal ein Bios-Update machen.


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Die Spannung ist definitiv zu hoch!
> Habe meinen X3@X4 auf 3,4 Ghz mit 1,375 V laufen. Standard müsste 1,3 V sein.
> Hast du vielleicht mal im Bios rumgespielt? Oder Vielleicht viel Nahe liegender in AMD Overdrive?
> Vielleicht solltest du auch mal ein Bios-Update machen.



Ich habe die Spannung nicht verändert. Werde mal die Spannung auf 1.3V runterschrauben. 
Bios musste ich net Updaten, war im Auslieferungszustand auf der neusten Version, hab es gecheckt! 

@Dr Bakterius: Ich mach den mal aus. Und nen Prime95 Test


----------



## rabe08 (13. Januar 2011)

Mit der Voltage ist die Lasttemp top. Paßt.


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Mit der Voltage ist die Lasttemp top. Paßt.



Könnt ich den CPU OC'en, ohne das sich die Temperatur erhöht?

Edit: Bin grade bei 30% Last und 49° -__-


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Januar 2011)

Also eigentlich ist die Spannung schon an der Kotzgrenze... 

0,1V Erhöhung sind schon Welten, simple Physik, Widerstand und so weiter...

Ein Wunder das der Prozzi sich bei den Temps (70 Grad und mehr) noch nicht den Salto Mortale gemacht hat.


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist die Spannung schon an der Kotzgrenze...
> 
> 0,1V Erhöhung sind schon Welten, simple Physik, Widerstand und so weiter...
> 
> Ein Wunder das der Prozzi sich bei den Temps (70 Grad und mehr) noch nicht den Salto Mortale gemacht hat.




Der war, ne Zeitlang, mit dem Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 auf dauerhaft 90° 
Ich hoffe der raucht mir nicht ab!

Edit: Auf was, soll ich die Voltage ändern? Genau 1.3V? Wo kann ich eigentlich die Multiplikatoren erhöhne? Weil hab ja BE!


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Januar 2011)

Klingt aber trotzdem komisch mein AC Freezer 64 Pro PWM hat meinen Prozzi @Stock eigentlich recht solide gekühlt. Unter Max-Last nicht viel mehr als 60 Grad.
Ich würd sagen ab ins Bios und Spannung und Multi kontrollieren und erst mal ohne OC gucken wie die Temps so sind.

Edit fragt: Was ist denn das überhaupt für ein Board? ASUS?


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Klingt aber trotzdem komisch mein AC Freezer 64 Pro PWM hat meinen Prozzi @Stock eigentlich recht solide gekühlt. Unter Max-Last nicht viel mehr als 60 Grad.
> Ich würd sagen ab ins Bios und Spannung und Multi kontrollieren und erst mal ohne OC gucken wie die Temps so sind.
> 
> Edit fragt: Was ist denn das überhaupt für ein Board? ASUS?




Steht in meiner Signatur, ein Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3, Bios ist auf neuster Version. Mach nun die Spannung auf 1.3V runter.


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Januar 2011)

Stell sie im Bios am besten auf Auto! Wenns dann nicht funktioniert per Hand einstellen. Das Asus Board scheint aber schon öfter negativ aufgefallen zu sein was Auto-Einstellungen (Ram, CPU) angeht.


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

War auf Auto, nu is auf genau 1.3 und der deckel lüfter ist aus!


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Januar 2011)

Wenns dann immer noch nicht hinhaut nochmal gucken ob der Mugen "richtig" sitzt und die Wärmeleitpaste vernünftig aufgetragen ist. (ungefähr der halbe Beutel vom mitgelieferten Scythe Zeug)
Hier nochmal nen gutes Video zur Montage des Monsters.

YouTube - eiskaltmacher.de Montage Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

So, Informationen 

Ich habe jetzt die Core Voltage auf 1.3 runter (1.236V laut CPU-Z beim Prime95 Benchen) und der Prozessor ist auf 48°C! JUhhhuuuuu! Core Speed ist nun auf 3.4 GHz runter und ist nicht mehr bei 3.6 GHz. 
Wenn ich jetzt die Einstellungen so lasse, was denkt ihr. Sind die Stable? 
Auch wenn die Frage eig dämmlich is, gibts irgendwo nen OC Guide für den X4 965?


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich zu wenig Spannung. 

Versuch mal so nah wie möglich an die 1,3V heranzukommen.
Im richtigen Forum biste auf jeden Fall... 
Guck mal ins Unterforum zum Overclocking für Prozzis da wirste bestimmt fündig.


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

Fix bekomme ich die Spannung nicht! Die ändert sich (laut CPU-Z oft!) Jetzt bei 1.284 - 1.296V und 51° bei Prime


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Januar 2011)

Na das hört sich doch ganz Human an, wenn auch die Spannungsschwankungen etwas komisch sind. Das können aber auch Auslesefehler sein. Versuch ihn mal so auf knapp überhalb 1,3 Volt zu bekommen. Die Temps sind doch Klasse jetzt. Genauso kühlt der Mugen mein Schätzchen auch.


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

Ich nutze nun AMD Overdrive ... will aber nicht ganz funzen. Bin wieder bei TurboV Evo. 
Kann man bei Overdrive den Multiplikator ändern?

Edit: LOL?! Im Bios / TurboV Evo steht ~1.36V. CPU-Z zeigte vorerst ~1.332 an und jetzt wieder 1.296 - STRANGE!


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Januar 2011)

Bei Overdrive ist das so eine Sache. Musste ewig lange suchen um eine alte Version zu finden die meinen Chipsatz unterstützt. (AMD 770) Dann ist das aber eigentlcih ne feine Sache weil vor allem Cool'n'Quiet noch funktioniert.


----------



## Perseus88 (13. Januar 2011)

Machts bei der neuen Version auch,mal den grünen Punkt oben rechts anklicken.


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

Kennst du TurboV Evo? Ist extra für mein Board von Asus. Finds eig ganz tutti. Weisst du welche Version am besten für mein Board / CPU ist?

Spannungen: Idle: 1.320 Last: 1.272 xDD


----------



## jovialgent81 (13. Januar 2011)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> Machts bei der neuen Version auch,mal den grünen Punkt oben rechts anklicken.



Mag sein aber die neueren Version erkennen meinen Prozzi nicht als Black Edition und ich kann den Multi nich anheben.


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Mag sein aber die neueren Version erkennen meinen Prozzi nicht als Black Edition und ich kann den Multi nich anheben.



Dito -__- 
Ich nutze TurboV Evo ... sieht eh viel geiler aus


----------



## Perseus88 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich nein. Auf dem altem Board,mit dem 965 und Mugen 2 immer AOD benutzt.
In der 3.2.1 Version. 1.45 Volt Spannung 3.9 Ghz um die 55 Grad immer.
Wichtig viel Luft vorne rein und hinten wieder raus.
Nutze 2 Lüfter am Mugen.Klammern kannste bei Caseking nach bestellen
ca.3 Euro.


K.a hab leider keine BE Cpu mehr.


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

Den Lüfter der Luft nach oben rauspustet, habe ich jetzt abgeklemmt. Wo soll ich den zweiten Fan denn ran machen? Habe noch nen 92er hier rumfliegen 

X4 965 BE @ 3.4 GHz @ 51°C Last und VCore 1.308V <-- ENDLICH!


----------



## jovialgent81 (14. Januar 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dito -__-
> Ich nutze TurboV Evo ... sieht eh viel geiler aus



Wie gesagt ich finde es einfach von Vorteil wenn C'n'Q trotzdem funktioniert, meine Möhre muss ja nun nicht immer auf volle Pulle laufen und wie die Gui aussieht ist mit ehrlich gesagt Mumpe. Geht das denn mit dieser Evo Software auch? Bei der von Gigabyte geht das nämlich nicht und beim Bios Ocen auch nicht.
Na dann mal herzlichen Glühstrumpf und denk immer daran langsam an die Takt und Spannungsgrenzen heranarbeiten. Obwohl das dein Prozzi ne Menge Spannung verträgt weiß du ja jetzt.


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

Der verträgt nicht nur ne menge Spannung, sondern auch ne meeenge Hitze. Geiles Teil  
Robust auch noch, musste ihn mit einem Schraubenzieher und Hebelwirkung vom letzten Kühler "kratzen" ... scheiss WLP, die hat den fest geklebt!

Edit: 1.45V scheint aber Standard Einstellung zu sein, habe ich in diversen Foren / Thread gelesen.


----------



## jovialgent81 (14. Januar 2011)

Dann lies mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...standardspannung-amd-phenom-ii-x4-945-c3.html

AMD Phenom II X4 965 - ÜBERTAKTUNG - SysProfile Forum


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, und? Da steht einmal das Standard 1.42 und 1.45V ist. Außerdem, dass ich nur über Bios Overclocken soll! 
TurboV Evo machts übers Bios, trägt es dort sauber ein. Allerdings, mit einer Grafischen Oberfläche in Windows. Wo kann ich im Bios den Multiplikator erhöhen?

Edit: Ah, editierter Link. Danke


----------



## jovialgent81 (14. Januar 2011)

Hm bin jetzt auch ein bißchen verwirt. Hab mich ne Menge Foren gewühlt und da ist von 1,3V bis 1,425V alles vertreten... 

Welches Stepping hast du eigentlich?


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

C3, steht im ersten Post


----------



## jovialgent81 (14. Januar 2011)

Sorry ist schon spät. 

Bin aber fündig geworden. Laut dieser ominösen Hardwareplattform hat das C3 Stepping eine Standardspannung von 1,35V.

Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition mit C3-Stepping (125 Watt TDP) im Kurztest - Test, Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, C3-Stepping, 125 Watt TDP


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

Mach mich mal an OC Versuche via Multiplikator 
Prime läuft seit ca. 1h durch, CPU is auf 51° und ich Arbeite nebenher mit HTML Editoren. Bisher ist der sehr Stabil und auch leise!

Edit: Welchem Sensor kann ich jetzt eigentlich glauben? Dem Core Sensor oder dem CPU Sensor (wird auch im Bios angezeigt)?

Edit2: Das OC Fieber hat mich, bin momentan bei 3.9GHz mit 1.3V VCore  BE ftw


----------



## Perseus88 (14. Januar 2011)

Jede CPU hat eine andere Standard Spannung. Bei mir war sie 1.4 Volt.
Probier mal F@H (Smp2) aus mit der Einstellung.
Musste gegenüber Prime immer noch ne schippe drauflegen.

Ansonsten haste ne gute Cpu erwischt.


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

Was meinst du mit F@H?
Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Perseus88 (14. Januar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html

Reagiert auf zuwenig Spannung. Wenn das Programm durch läuft,Läuft alles.
Anfälliger als Prime 95.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde die Gradanfälligkeit von dieser CPU ein bischen zu hoch! Hab ein Mugen 2 und ne 965 im Xigmatek Asgard. So mit Standardspannung habe ich um IDLE  35 C° die CPU und die Kerne 32 C°. Wenn ich aber ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 3780 Mhz stell, hab ich Temps von 37C° und die Kerne sind 35 C° warm. Der Anstieg ist recht rasant!


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

Stimm ich zu, die Hitze Entwicklung des X4 965er ist extrem. Meinen bekomm ich im Idle nicht unter 38°!
Meiner meinung nach ist das zuviel im Idle!

Edit: Wofür steht Folding@Home?


----------



## Perseus88 (14. Januar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/91222-info-falten-fuer-anfaenger.html

Einmal durchlesen bitte.


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, habe ich schon gemacht. Der Edit ist somit unnötig gewesen, da ich es selber herrausgefunden habe


----------



## Nixtreme (14. Januar 2011)

Spannung ist ist schlichtweg zu hoch! Schon überprüft üb der Mugen 2 auch gut sitzt? Mein Mugen2 wird auf einem 1055T@3,2Ghz@1,4V bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl nur in Prime95 gerade mal 55°C warm!


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2011)

Mache jetzt mal einen 3h Prime95 Stable Test. Meine VCore Voltage ist auf 1.392V, FSB auf 220 MHz und Corespeed 3933,8 MHz. Jetzt wird getestet wie Stabil die Konfiguration ist, würde die gerne für den Täglichen gebrauch fahren!
Bisher (ca. 10 Minuten Testzeit) kam meine CPU Temp nicht über 60°C  *Freeeuuu*

*Edit:* Ich habe jetzt meinen CPU auf 4 GHz mit dem Mugen 2 (CPU-Z Validate) wenn ich ca. 1h mit Prime Teste, geht die Temp auf 64°C hoch. Verkraftbar oder sollte ich runter takten?


----------



## Nixtreme (16. Januar 2011)

Solange der PC nicht absürzt ist es ok, eine Prime-Ähnliche CPU Auslastung (und damit verbundene 64°) wirst du ja sonst im alltag nie erreichen! Solange also Temps bei normalem Gebrauch unterhalb von sagen wir 59-60°C bleiben sollte alles im grünen Bereich sein. Ansonsten könntest du versuchen das Takt/Spannungsverhältniss weiter zu optimieren! Wenn die CPU z.b. für 3,8Ghz nur 1.3V benötigt wäre das den 3,93 bei 1.39V auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen! Die paar Mhz spürst du im alltag eh nicht. Wenn du bencht sieht's natürlich anders aus. Da zählt jedes Mhz


----------



## Leandros (16. Januar 2011)

Genau das habe ich gemacht, habe mein CPU auf 3.8 GHz runtergetaktet und auch die Spannung runtergeschraubt. Somit ist er in Prime nur noch 60°C warm und Stable. Für mich ist nu alles tutti


----------

